# COO - Corum Group



## noie (2 August 2010)

*Description*
Corum Group Limited is an Australia-based company. The Company is engaged in the operation of a retail technology business providing point-of-sale software, pharmaceutical dispensing software, computer hardware and support services to the pharmacy industry. The Company operates in three segments: Healthcare-the Corum Health Services business, which is a provider of dispense and point of sale software applications, hardware and support services to Australian pharmacies through its controlled entities, Pharmasol Pty Limited and Amfac Pty Limited; Transaction Processing, which offers individuals and businesses the opportunity to effect payment of their rent, utilities, local government fees and commercial obligations via electronic methodologies through its controlled entity, Corum eCommerce Pty Limited, and Training, which is a registered training organization, providing training services to the real estate industry through its controlled entity, Corum Training Pty Limited.

Interesting move today, after the recent Quarterly (nice cash figures)

Someone took an interest with 200000 stocks

No other news yet.


----------



## Country Lad (21 November 2012)

Not much interest here in this boring little IT company which seems to have overcome its problems.  Not often that you you see comments in a Chairman's address suchs as:




> ..................the Group has generated significant
> cash from existing operating activities which has been utilised to:
> • repay borrowings of $6,900,000;
> • pay interest totalling $1,650,000; and
> ...




http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20121121/pdf/42bbmhw9z90l38.pdf

It has been good to me over the past 6 months and I may top up again if it holds its break through $.155

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## skc (21 November 2012)

Country Lad said:


> Not much interest here in this boring little IT company which seems to have overcome its problems.  Not often that you you see comments in a Chairman's address suchs as:
> 
> It has been good to me over the past 6 months and I may top up again if it holds its break through $.155
> 
> ...




Definitely back from the brink. Got some at an average of 7.6c so pretty happy with the performance. The announcement of dividend resumption is definitely a positive.

COO makes software for pharmacies. Speaking to a pharmacist friend - they basically don't really think about switching or anything like that. It's an expense they just pay and get on with their business. However, the key threat is that independent pharmacies seem to be on the decline - so if the market overall shrinks, COO would feel the impact.


----------



## clowboy (19 April 2013)

Any one with any current thoughts on this one?

Seems to have dropped 25% without any real cause.  Not much real prospect of any decent growth without something new happening, revenues remain constant and costs grow slowly higher but with the sharp decline in share price it is aproaching a PE of 5 which doesnt seem to be justified.....


----------



## Country Lad (19 April 2013)

clowboy said:


> Any one with any current thoughts on this one?




Sorry, I haven't looked at this one since the stop at 20 saw me out of it.


Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## skc (19 April 2013)

clowboy said:


> Any one with any current thoughts on this one?
> 
> Seems to have dropped 25% without any real cause.  Not much real prospect of any decent growth without something new happening, revenues remain constant and costs grow slowly higher but with the sharp decline in share price it is aproaching a PE of 5 which doesnt seem to be justified.....




The latest 4c showed that it generated $1.5m op cashflow for the quarter which is pretty consistent with YTD. They can probably generate $6m in cash every year before tax. With heaps of accumulated loss they won't have a tax bill (nor franking credits) for some time.

$6m cashflow is ~2.5cps. If they start paying 1.5-1.8c out as dividend (leaving them ~$2m for investing), it is not a stretch for them to trade at <7% yield, which equates to a share price of ~21c+.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 November 2020)

Well, I looked at the thread a few weeks ago, but never posted... (Have mentioned COO elsewhere),
 it was on my buy list, but I never quite got there... further to run? Dunno, have missed seeing order flow. 
Either way, volume has been thin and spread is probably an issue as well. Those characteristics can and do quickly change though. More watching required for me.


----------



## divs4ever (8 December 2021)

Financials

• Total group revenue for the quarter(1) of $3.3m up 7% on pcp.
• Health Services revenue of $3.0m for the quarter(1), up 11% on pcp, primarily attributable to PharmX.
• Real Estate eCommerce decline in line with expectations with revenue for the quarter of $0.3m(1), down 20% on pcp.
• Closing cash balance as of 26 October 2021 of $7.5m (up 16% since 30 June 2021)

 part of a much bigger update

 DYOR

 i hold COO and have a buy order in @ 6c  in the market 

 i don't expect  anything sensational  (this has been a laggard for years for me ) but MAYBE  it still has a little wag left in the tail 

 i would have put it in the 'dogs of December ' but it hasn't paid a div. since February 2015  so GG  might think i am stretching his patience on that one


----------



## divs4ever (8 February 2022)

Symbion & ProPharma sign long term PharmX agreement – Additional Information Corum Group Limited (ASX:COO) - As announced earlier today, the leading wholesalers in Australia and New Zealand, Symbion and ProPharma have signed a long term deal for their wholesale businesses to continue to utilise the PharmX platform. The agreement which is effective from 1 January 2022 is for an initial term of 3 years with a rolling term for a further 2 years. 
This contract renewal provides security of revenue from one of PharmX’s largest customers for the next 3-5 years and further strengthens the relationship between the businesses following on from the long term deal signed with TerryWhite Chemart announced in December 2021. Symbion and ProPharma currently contribute approximately 5% of total group revenue. Key terms of the contract The original agreement between PharmX and Symbion was first entered into in 2007 with 4 further letters of extension signed in the years up to 2018.
 In that year, the contract was amended to include the ProPharma business in New Zealand. Under the terms of the Agreement, PharmX grants access to its platform for the electronic ordering of products by customers of Symbion. 
Revenue is predominantly derived from monthly access charges per customer.
 In relation to the key terms of the contract: liability and indemnity under the agreement is limited and there are mutual confidentiality provisions and information security obligations.
 The termination clause permits termination for a material breach of the agreement or an Insolvency Event. Symbion is an integral part of the Australian healthcare system, providing wholesale services to over 4,000 pharmacy customers.
 ProPharma is the only national pharmaceutical wholesaler in New Zealand. 

DYOR

i hold COO and have a buy order in @ 5.8c in the market

 looks like i will miss out , but you never know with these minnows


----------

